
The Implementation of Functional Programming Languages (1987) [pdf] - todsacerdoti
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-content/uploads/1987/01/slpj-book-1987-small.pdf
======
ColinWright
I have a dead-tree version of this, and it's only just occurred to me that I
should have taken it to get it signed when I had a meeting with him a few
years ago.

Hmm, I maybe need to catalogue my books to make sure that oversight doesn't
happen again ...

